# 4 week old rescued english budgie not eating



## love somer (Sep 17, 2021)

i stumbled upon this forum at 1am and maybe there is someone out there who could help  yesterday i adopted a baby english budgie from craigslist. the previous owner said they were about a month old. the chick has a splayed leg, so i began trying to fix that! my issue is i can’t seem to get them to eat anything. i’ve tried two types of formula at least 10 times with syringe, spoon, paper towel… i thought maybe it is just overwhelmed with the new environment, travel, and new foot brace. i’ve offer fresh veggies and seeds as well. just want to help out this little one <3


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This bird is much too young to have been separated from the parents. If the person you adopted it from was the breeder then in my opinion a very irresponsible one. The bird will die if it does not get food, the best thing you can do for it is get it to an avian vet that can take over feeding it and also address the splayed leg. If you have no experience in feeding you can easily cause the bird to aspirate. You can use thins link to find an avian vet
https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 if there are none near you look for an exotic vet in your area, they usually have a vet on staff that sees birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Obviously the person who advertised these little budgies on Craigslist had no ethics nor responsibility when it came to allowing their budgies to breed.
How unfortunate that the one you've rescued and are trying to help won't eat. I'm sure it is somewhat overwhelmed.
It sounds as though you must have some experience with budgies if you've tried different formula's and are trying to fix its splayed leg.
What is your background?
As the budgie is so very young and not taking the formula, it may need to be tube fed by an Avian Veterinarian at this point in time.*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Cody and FaeryBee have given you great advice. I hope the little one pulls through  

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

